# Bridgeing a cycle, anavar or proviron



## antelope07 (Aug 18, 2007)

I have decided anavar and provirion are my 2 choices for bridgeing a cycle, so what would be better and how much? will i use anything in addition such as hCG?
any one want to give me the ins and outs?
Appreciated.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2007)

Both will suppress your natural testosterone production, so you won't really be "off cycle". What do you want to get from the bridge? To keep your gains?

Var would do more by itself then proviron, except maybe in the libido department.

I would definitely use hCG will using any steroid. Some people bridge with lower doses of test and hCG, but I wouldn't call it a "bridge".


----------



## antelope07 (Aug 18, 2007)

well im trying to get "ripped" as much mass as can be kept after my bulking cycle is great but can always be "earned" back in the future.

Why do people call it bridgeing if its not? whats a true bridge? I want the results anavar can bring, so im interested to take 20 mg/day of anavar and can accompany that with hCG, how does this sound?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2007)

With the right amount of HCG, you will continue to produce testosterone at a normal level. The var should help counter muscle catabolism to a degree, but full HTPA suppression is a heavy price to pay for that, IMO. 20 mg/var is pretty low. Since you will be suppressed anyway, I'd go with 20 mg Var twice daily. I recommend using Nolva concurrently with HCG. It blocks estrogen receptors in the testes, and it in theory it should help prevent the leydig cells from being desensitized by the HCG.

The way I see it, you would be better off just staying on a low dose of test. A friend of mine does 200 mg/wk between cycles and is pretty happy with that--although that is way above normal Testosterone Replacement dose.


----------



## antelope07 (Aug 18, 2007)

what about a combination of teh test and teh var? like 100 mg/ml of test cyp and for example 30 mg of Var daily? Im just trying to hash out a plan, i agree on the nolva.
I know taking test between cycles is very traditional, im just not neccesarily looking for mass so much as fat loss which is supposed to be good with var, winny for example scares me, i wont go there for various reasons, maybe someday...
So i know this is not traditional, if i do it, so did i over look anything? 20 mgs a day twice is not a bad idea either.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2007)

You have to remember that orals are going to be harder on the liver and all of it in some way will pass through the liver at some point. So why stress it out more than you have to? Like Pirate said, there really is no such thing as a bridge because ALL substances causes HPTA suppression. And I can get you in contact with guys that stay on for a year or more and they can tell you stories about health problems they are experiencing. IMO, if you want good health later in life, you must allow time between cycles to recoup.


----------



## antelope07 (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds good guys,  I will allow for time off


----------

